
The 7 years of lies about Assange won’t stop now - k1m
https://www.jonathan-cook.net/blog/2019-04-11/julian-assange-lies-arrest/
======
IronWolve
Ecuador also received 4.2 billion from the IMF this week. What timing.

[https://www.imf.org/en/News/Articles/2019/03/11/ecuador-
pr19...](https://www.imf.org/en/News/Articles/2019/03/11/ecuador-pr1972-imf-
executive-board-approves-eff-for-ecuador)

------
thatoneuser
Well spoken. God it's going to be a dark world if assange isn't a free man in
a year.

